

A Tour of Go's Runtime: How a Go Binary Bootstraps Itself – Part I - matttproud
http://blog.matttproud.com/2015/02/exploring-gos-runtime-how-process.html

======
shanemhansen
The explanation of how os-specific routines are used to set up an environment
to call a single amd64 routine was fascinating. In general I'm super
interested in the process by which an executable file results in a computer
doing something.

Articles like this are why I read hacker news.

